# Umlaute in Input-Felder richtig darstellen



## mmm (7. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

bei der Vorgabe von Value='irgendetwas mit äüö oder so' in input-Felder ersetzt mir das Servlet die Umlaute durch "?". Auch bei der Eingabe durch den User werden disee Umlaute ersetzt.
Bei der normalen Ausgabe als Text ist dies nicht der Fall, auch die Variablen speichern die Umlaute vor der Aussage richtig ab.

Was kann ich ändern, damit mir die Umlaute richtig ausgegeben werden? Würde auch Code liefern, weiß nur nicht was. Hoffe mir kann jemand einen Tipp geben, oder sagen an welcher Stelle im Code man das erkennt.

Gruß MARTIN


----------



## clemson (7. Apr 2006)

was hast du denn für das formulatr für ein encoding gesetzt?


```
<form enctype="iso-8859-1" >
...
</form>
```

bzw.


```
<form enctype="utf-8" >
...
</form>
```


----------



## mch-online (9. Apr 2006)

Muss der enctype in jeder form angegeben werden, oder reicht es, wenn es im head-Teil angegeben wird.


```
<meta http-equiv='Content-Type' content='text/html; charset=iso-8859-1'>
```

Dort habe ich Ihn angegeben.

????????


----------

